# What does this bottle commemorate ?



## LC (Jul 2, 2007)

While looking for another bottle earlier and not being able to find it, I came across this bottle. It is embossed with the dates 1732 - 1932 at the bottom of the tree. I am not sure if the Bust on the other side of the bottle is supposed to be George Washington, or possibly someone else.  Bottom of the bottle is embossed with the DIAMOND-OWEN-ILLINOIS Trade mark, with a 3 at the left of it, and a 2 at the right of it. I am pretty sure that is referring to the year 1932. Anyone out there know what 200 year event this bottle is commemorating ?


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 2, 2007)

It would I'd  guess commemorate George Washingtons 200th bithhday as he was born in 1732.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 2, 2007)

That's exactly what it was, I show that one and another I found on this thread:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-74783/mpage-1/key-1932/tm.htm#82868

 I also have Phallscraft? crocks celebrating the same thing.  That was a big thing in 1932, then the world's fair in 33.   These all may have some good value in 2032!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 2, 2007)

> Phallscraft


 
 Pfaltzcraft gets me to. I think I spell check every time, including this one.


----------



## LC (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you Sir, as you can see, my history is quite rusty................


----------



## blue butterfly (Aug 2, 2009)

L C I have the same bottle. It may be one used to commemorate the opening of the NPS Mt. Vernon home in 1932. Due to the fact that it was still during prohibition, it probably was not a whisky but vinegar or similar substance. I am researching other information and will share with you if you like.


----------



## madman (Aug 2, 2009)

MY BUDDY DUG IT IN THE THIRTIES DUMP COOL BOTTLE ITS A KEEPER!


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep Washington commemorative bottle from 1932. This was also the same year that Washington would be commemorated in silver.






 Nearly eighty years later and we are still commemorating him, I wish they would change the coinage someday, the dead guys are just getting dull.


----------

